# Billow V2 build Tips?



## RuanVAPEG (28/9/15)

Hi guys. Is there someone that have some tips for some great builds on the Billow V2? Im running .3 on 45w-50w but not getting that chucking I crave. Any tips to do or not to do? Also bit dodge on the wicking.. how much is too much or too little.. 

TIA

Send from VapeMobile


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-stainless-steel-rta-by-ehpro.t12995/


----------



## DougP (28/9/15)

28g kanthal 11 wraps on 2 mm ID gr8 vape at 22 watts.
Wicking is tricky but not that difficult its hard to tell you how to do it on here. You can find a wicking tutorial on YouTube


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RuanVAPEG (28/9/15)

yeah i did check, and i got tips from a friend, and it works, but if i drag after one another, sometimes i get a dry hit..

Send from VapeMobile


----------



## RuanVAPEG (28/9/15)

and also im using 24g kanthal 7 wraps 2.5mm at .3 ohm

Send from VapeMobile


----------



## method1 (28/9/15)

this was posted in the other billow thread but worth a repeat, just do what this guy does, works great in the billow too.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Larry (19/12/15)

Found this after struggling for the past few days watching numerous tutorials and it works like a bomb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

